# [SOLVED] cannot find webcam driver



## Muzza (Jun 4, 2005)

I have come into possession of a webcam, without any driver
Device Manager identifies it as USB\VID_OC45&PID_627B\5&565E5D9&0&4
There are no identifying marks on the cam apart from a sticker with N11394 which seems to be a stock number and not a model number
My XP installation disk does not have a driver for this cam.
I have searched nodevice.com without sucess
I have searched Google images to try and find a match - no luck
Windows identifies new hardware but cannot locate a driver.
Windows Explorer does not populate the webcam as a removable drive.
I have struck a brick wall now, does anyone have any clues where I should go next.
Thanks, Muzz


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: cannot find webcam driver*

Hi,
Under a linux code it shows this:
*0c45* Microdia (Maker)
*627b* PC Camera (SN9C201 + OV7660)

A google search of Microdia SN9C201 takes me to this driver:
http://www.sonix.com.tw/sonix/download.do?d=4430,2

I am unable to verify if this is the correct driver though.
The setup exe. file does not allow me to "see" the info file to confirm this.

Try this driver at your own risk.
I would advise you to create a restore point before installing this driver.
The driver can be removed in Add/Remove Programs.

Let us know if it works.

Bill


----------



## Muzza (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: cannot find webcam driver*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Under a linux code it shows this:
> *0c45* Microdia (Maker)
> *627b* PC Camera (SN9C201 + OV7660)
> ...


Thanks Bill,
Bonza, Jackpot - works a treat
I'll have a go with Skype now
Cheers and Happy New Year
Muzza


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: cannot find webcam driver*

Glad it worked out for you.
I hope you made a backup of this driver for safe keeping.
Skype Away
Bill


----------

